# WEOFM.ORG: "The Old Charges Revisited" by Prof. Andrew Prescott



## My Freemasonry (Jan 30, 2011)

The fifth video presentation from the Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry is up and running, presented on Vimeo in Flash format.



This week's presentation is  "The Old Charges Revisited" by Prof. Andrew Prescott. Prescott has served as a curator in the Department of Manuscripts at the British Library. From 2000 to 2007, he was the founding Director of the Centre for Research into Freemasonry at the University of Sheffield. Andrew currently is a professor and Director of Research for the Humanities Advanced Technology and Information Institute at the University of 
Glasgow.

Last week's presentation was  "The Foundation of the Premier Grand Lodge in 1717" by WBro. Christopher Powell.

The Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry 2011 Lecture Series is a free presentation by the Grand Lodge of Indiana F&AM, beginning  January 1, 2011 and running through December 31, 2011. At the conclusion of each presentation you will usually have an opportunity to join with the speakers in a live conversation on Facebook at the "Worldwide Exemplification of Freemasonry 2011 Lecture Series" page.

No presentation is scheduled for next Saturday, but on February 12th Brother Yasha Beresiner will present "Origins and Development of Royal Arch Masonry in England."

I have been asked to present on March 26th on the subject of "The Evolution of the Ritual."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------

